# Weekend Build



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Just finished wrapping this one over the weekend. Built on a 6'6" FTU IM10 Green Rod Blank with some custom cork. Hope to get first coat of epoxy on it tonight.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice, clean build. I like the color combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

That's nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Love the 2 greens in the center cross. Gives a shadowy 3d effect. I have done that in wraps. The two colors u used worked great.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Great job indeed bud.


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! Got the first coat on last night and should get second on tonight. I will post completed pics tomorrow.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Heres a couple pics with finish. Still needs one more coat but it really woke up the colors.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's nice!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great Job, excellent weave pattern and the grips look good too.


----------



## LymanX (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice job. What kind of finish are you using? It looks great, that's a long wrap to cover!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sharp


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

I use flex coat cp and light build finish. The pictures make the wrap look alot longer than it is. Its only 6 or 7 inces


----------



## ParadoxJim (May 28, 2015)

jimj100 said:


> Love the 2 greens in the center cross. Gives a shadowy 3d effect. I have done that in wraps. The two colors u used worked great.


The crosswraps look awfully nice with the 2 greens! I like the blank color, too. Reminds me of my favorite '68 Firebird.


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

thanks for all the compliments. This rod is actually up for grabs in the classifieds.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well done! Love the color contrast. Bet it really pops in the sun.


----------

